# milling wheels to increase offset



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

i'm looking to increase the offset of some wheels by removing some material from the hub mounting surface. what would you suggest as a minimum thickness between the bottom of the lug seat and the hub mounting surface? does anyone have the sae standards for wheels?


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: milling wheels to increase offset (Pf3il)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pf3il* »_i'm looking to increase the offset of some wheels by removing some material from the hub mounting surface. 

I don't believe the removal of any material from the hub mounting area is a safe consideration.
Wheel manufactures design wheels specifically with side loading factors included. 
Cheers, WWR.


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: milling wheels to increase offset (WackyWabbitRacer)*

i'm really only looking to gain around 3mm. i'd expect there to be a significant margin of safety on wheels. these wheels most certainly will not see aggressive driving.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

wouldn't you lose offset this way. don't you need a spacer


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I considered having this done in the past, lots of wheels have plenty of pad there to machine. I got quoted $60 or 65 a wheel from wheel collision in bath PA


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

spacers decrease offset.
thanks chris, now i feel a bit more sane.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

its certainly not absurd especially with only taking off 3mm or so. Like wwr said though you need to be cautious as the thickness of the hub where the lugs go through it important and making it thinner will weaken the area.


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

<--- mechanical engineer. i'd run a finite element analysis but i don't have the time.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_I considered having this done in the past, lots of wheels have plenty of pad there to machine. 

Exactly. I was just talking to a guy over the weekend and we discussed the possibility of throwing them up in my Bridgeport. In addition, I have planned on possibly needing to take ~3mm off my fronts when I go to the plus suspension.
As mentioned, most wheels have a pad there that they use to adjust offset anyway. 3mm is nothing to worry about.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (sdezego)*

I had my RS centers milled by Champion Wheel and Machine in Louisville KY. 
They milled off about 5mm and made new centering rings to fit the wheel hubs to my adapters. Works slick and the lug pad is still 15 - 20mm thick, plus the 18mm adapters, maybe my wheels won't go flying off the car and kill schoolbusses full of children. LOL.
(502) 964-0874 Ask for Keith. 


_Modified by vr6swap at 8:58 AM 2-20-2009_


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (vr6swap)*

I had a set of 3 piece MAE's milled 15-20mm on the rears. There was over 2" of meat on them and had to run longer studs how they were originally were. They have been on 4 or 5 cars after mine and no problems. But there was a lot there and 15-20mm was plenty safe. I don't see why 3mm would be to bad.
Do you have any pictures of the back of the wheel in question?


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

they're en route. i'll measure/photograph on tuesday when they arrive.


----------



## SKULLNICK (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (Pf3il)*

anyone ever do this to a BBS RM? I wanted to take off 5-6mm


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (SKULLNICK)*

If I were going to do this, I'd probably mill the rotors/hubs before I milled the wheels. Or mill 1mm off the wheel and 2 off the rotor or hub. That way you don't weaken any one component too much.


----------



## mk3sang (Sep 27, 2011)

Company in NY called RVM wheels do this regularly. There is a youtube video





I think they are a donk company but have a sweet machine for this milling process 

wouldn't trust any local machine shops that'll do it with a hand tool or any incorrect mounting on their mills that weren't made to hold wheels. I know around my area, there aren't any machine shops with that kind of machine in the video.

stated in the video comments, can be up to 7mm milling depending on the thickness of the wheels' hubs. 
and it depends on how the wheels were made. wouldn't mess with cast wheels. only forged. (unless it is counterpressure casting like bbs)
I will do this to the wheels I am gonna get. they are 2 piece as well so it'll be easy to ship the faces only.

get this, $20 a wheel.


----------



## Shocwav3 (Feb 13, 2003)

I think they are a donk company but have a sweet machine for this milling process 
wouldn't trust any local machine shops that'll do it with a hand tool or any incorrect mounting on their mills that weren't made to hold wheels. I know around my area, there aren't any machine shops with that kind of machine in the video.

stated in the video comments, can be up to 7mm milling depending on the thickness of the wheels' hubs. 
and it depends on how the wheels were made. wouldn't mess with cast wheels. only forged. (unless it is counterpressure casting like bbs)
I will do this to the wheels I am gonna get. they are 2 piece as well so it'll be easy to ship the faces only.

get this, $20 a wheel.


This is just a run of the mill VMC with a fixture on the table. Any reputable machine shop can do this type of machining properly.:thumbup: How much to take off is an entirley different story.

20 bucks a wheel is crazy cheap!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

mechsoldier said:


> If I were going to do this, I'd probably mill the rotors/hubs before I milled the wheels. Or mill 1mm off the wheel and 2 off the rotor or hub. That way you don't weaken any one component too much.<p>


Just as FYI, this is a good thought, but would be a bad choice. The hub and disk do not have the margin that the wheel has.... overall percentage of thickness delta before and after machining would be drastically huge on a hub or disk. 

Machining the wheel is the best bet, saying you can machine every wheel would not be true, depending on the wheel design. OEM wheels are designed specific to width and offset, but also may have the most design margin in some cases. Aftermarket wheels generally have a range they are made to and machined to the proper offset to save money...


----------

